# How to beat SAS (Slingshot Aquasition Sydrone)



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I've been dying for one of the multi coloured plywood slingshots from Flippinout but there is no way I can afford one so instead I took an old slingshot and made it feel like a new one. It's kept me going for a bit longer









It's a Gamekeeper John Target Shooter. Stripped back and reshaped to fit where my fingers and hand travel perfectly. Lanyard hole added. forks have slight grooves in to help centre the tubes that it will have, then some random filing and sanding to give some cool random patterns in the ply. Finished with clear yaught varnish which gives a nice golden brown colour.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice modification. It is very hard for a maker to custom fit a design to suit everyone. But we are often afraid to alter something we have purchased. Good on you for having the nerve to tackle this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers I must admit I was a tad nervous as I love the slingshot


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks great, nicely done.
Philly


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> Nice modification. It is very hard for a maker to custom fit a design to suit everyone. But we are often afraid to alter something we have purchased. Good on you for having the nerve to tackle this.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

philly said:


> Looks great, nicely done.
> Philly


Thanks buddy, thats a hefty amount of slings you've got in your sig. Puts my 3 to shame


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You gave that one a little help. Looks good.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

well done nice work


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks Really Cool and if it fits your had all the better happy Shooting ......


----------

